# Pending Devastation



## Legion (Jul 9, 2006)

You have been warned. For too long have we suffered under the yokes of our oppressors.

One of your number has been targeted. None of you is safe. 

Klaatu Barada Nikto


----------



## Guitarman-S.T- (Jun 14, 2006)

i must say im a little confused haha.. BUT BRING IT ON nonethe less-
S.T-


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

Guitarman-S.T- said:


> i must say im a little confused haha.. BUT BRING IT ON nonethe less-
> S.T-


Hey, S.T. I think we are safe from this, sounds like Legion is attacking FOG's and I am not sure we qualify as a FOG.

Drifty the Gypsy


----------



## backwoods (Sep 15, 2005)

:r awesome!!! I wonder whos alter ego THIS is..... o


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

First post and going on the attack !

Nice one.


----------



## White97Jimmy (May 12, 2006)

Hehehehe....all I have to say is WATCH OUT!!!


----------



## fl0at (May 29, 2006)

White97Jimmy said:


> Hehehehe....all I have to say is WATCH OUT!!!


This is like the 4th time this month someone's said that, right?

Oh well, go get 'em Legion! Newbie to the forum and already throwing out threats.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Love watching things like this, seeing where the devasation lands....some FOG better duck quick!! :r


----------



## PitDog (Jun 1, 2006)

DriftyGypsy said:


> Hey, S.T. I think we are safe from this, sounds like Legion is attacking FOG's and I am not sure we qualify as a FOG.
> 
> Drifty the Gypsy


Whew! Glad I'm a n00b!


----------



## caskwith (Apr 10, 2006)

PitDog said:


> Whew! Glad I'm a n00b!


:tpd: Amen Brother!!


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

fl0at said:


> This is like the 4th time this month someone's said that, right?
> 
> Oh well, go get 'em Legion! Newbie to the forum and already throwing out threats.


Time will tell...


----------



## Bob (Jun 29, 2006)

:tpd:


PitDog said:


> Whew! Glad I'm a n00b!


I dina know ppl like that lived in DALLAS....Scares the Begeebers out of me!!


----------



## Badkarma (May 26, 2006)

"Its the end of the world as we know it. Its the end of the world as we know it.
Its the end of the world as we know it. And I feel fine."

I'm in the clear on this one. Waitin to see the devestation. hehehe


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)




----------



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

Sounds like someone is in for a hurting - :mn 


Ron


----------



## xxwaldoxx (Apr 2, 2006)

After reading his profile



> Favorite Cigar:
> The souls of FOG's
> Location:
> 1313 Mockingbird Ln.
> ...


I wouldnt want to be on the business end of his bomb. Especially since he is interested in needlepoint, you just dont mess with a needlepointer .


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

PitDog said:


> Whew! Glad I'm a n00b!


Me too. Although Pat Preist was pretty hot!!!


----------



## Marathon (Mar 14, 2006)

xxwaldoxx said:


> After reading his profile
> 
> I wouldnt want to be on the business end of his bomb. Especially since he is interested in needlepoint, you just dont mess with a needlepointer .


Nah; needlepointers ain't nothing. Now, if he was a knitter...:hn


----------



## PitDog (Jun 1, 2006)

Marathon said:


> Nah; needlepointers ain't nothing. Now, if he was a knitter...:hn


I hear he needlepoints so he can make his own clothes out of FOG flesh...just a rumor.


----------



## Fumioso (Apr 28, 2006)

Marathon said:


> Nah; needlepointers ain't nothing. Now, if he was a knitter...:hn


This song just came to mind for some reason. It seems appropriate somehow...

CALL OF THE WRECKIN' BALL
by The Knitters

Well I woke up this morning, lookin' for kicks
Went out to the barnyard to stomp on some chicks
They call me Wreckin' Ball, 'cause I'm the baddest of 'em all

I got a bullet head and one stray eye, my back's been broken twice
Wear overalls and big ol' boots, my pants is filled with lice
They call me Wreckin' Ball, 'cause I'm the baddest of 'em all

I'll stomp on an egg, or I'll stomp on a duck
Geese or cornish hens, I don't give a f**k
They call me Wreckin' Ball, 'cause I'm the baddest of 'em all

Chorus:
Roosters and hens,
And all their feathered friends,
They know it's time to fly
When I come stompin' by
Well cockle-doodle-doo,
I'm gonna put my tread on you,
That's the call of the Wreckin' Ball

Well everybody asks why I'm such a bastard
Well wringing their necks ain't no fun and stompin' kills 'em faster
They call me Wreckin' Ball, 'cause I'm the baddest of 'em all

If your fowl's gone foul, you can't count on loafers
Just look me up and I'll stomp right over
They call me Wreckin' Ball, 'cause I'm the baddest of 'em all

The life I lead is mighty slim pickins
There ain't much call for stompin' on chickens
They call me Wreckin' Ball, 'cause I'm the baddest of 'em all

(repeat chorus)

Well every night I pluck the feathers from my shoes
And sing a little bit of these chicken stompin' blues
They call me Wreckin' Ball, 'cause I'm the baddest of 'em all

Yeah, they call me Wreckin' Ball
Cause I'm the baddest of 'em all!


----------



## White97Jimmy (May 12, 2006)

Hehehee...this thread just cracks me up so far. And no fl0at...I didn't post this thread.


----------



## fl0at (May 29, 2006)

White97Jimmy said:


> Hehehee...this thread just cracks me up so far. And no fl0at...I didn't post this thread.


I stand by my implications! :bx


----------



## clampdown (Feb 7, 2006)

Sounds like the Exorcist


----------



## hoosier (Jul 3, 2006)

Marathon said:


> Nah; needlepointers ain't nothing. Now, if he was a knitter...:hn


Or a crocheter. I heard those mother bitche$ are mean.:gn


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Ah, I see that there is an aliance that has been formed. But, some of you may not know about or even remember that we have a Mafia Family on the board. AND some of the FOG's can go to *The Godfather *and ask for a favor. There is a Hit Squad that is very ready to do the Job!!!!!


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

xxwaldoxx said:


> After reading his profile
> 
> I wouldnt want to be on the business end of his bomb. Especially since he is interested in needlepoint, you just dont mess with a needlepointer .


This just in&#8230;

Local authorities raided the home of a resident in Locust Grove, Virginia earlier today and confiscated a computer hidden under a pile of sewing thread, and found a threat made to Club Stogie, a popular internet cigar forum. Authorities have not stated whether or not charges will be filed.

When asked why they did this, one of the members of the "Chicks With Sticks" needlepoint group stated:

"Ahhh...we were just kiddin".


----------



## dyj48 (May 1, 2006)

Ron1YY said:


> Ah, I see that there is an aliance that has been formed. But, some of you may not know about or even remember that we have a Mafia Family on the board. AND some of the FOG's can go to *The Godfather *and ask for a favor. There is a Hit Squad that is very ready to do the Job!!!!!


I think this will be the end of the world as we know it.....


----------



## Spacecataz (Jun 25, 2006)

[No message]


----------



## xxwaldoxx (Apr 2, 2006)

all i can say to that is...... :r


----------



## Isombitch (May 16, 2006)

RPB67 said:


> First post and going on the attack !
> 
> Nice one.


 It seems like we have an existing member creating a new account to thwart enemy reconnaissance.


----------



## White97Jimmy (May 12, 2006)

Isombitch said:


> It seems like we have an existing member creating a new account to thwart enemy reconnaissance.


Now why would anyone do that?!  :r


----------



## Bruisedawg (Jul 8, 2006)

Blake Lockhart said:


> This just in&#8230;
> 
> Local authorities raided the home of a resident in Locust Grove, Virginia earlier today and confiscated a computer hidden under a pile of sewing thread, and found a threat made to Club Stogie, a popular internet cigar forum. Authorities have not stated whether or not charges will be filed.
> 
> ...


WTG Blake!!!:r But which one of these hotties is Legion?


----------



## sgresso (Feb 24, 2006)

Well so far I know I have not been been Scared of any one here,
Cam started running his mouth and he has been slienced.
Another got the "stones" sent back at him and others also have learned the Wrath of a crazy man that I am.
So this Legion doesn't have me worred at all.

I think its all the green fairy fault that I am like Daredevil.
The man without Fear!!!


----------



## Badkarma (May 26, 2006)

So thats it? One measley little bombette? Catfish was much to kind in calling that thing a bomb.


----------



## Junior (Apr 28, 2006)

Badkarma said:


> So thats it? One measley little bombette? Catfish was much to kind in calling that thing a bomb.


I don't think we have seen the end of Legion just yet.


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

Badkarma said:


> So thats it? One measley little bombette? Catfish was much to kind in calling that thing a bomb.


Has anyone heard from Catfish today?


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

Badkarma said:


> So thats it? One measley little bombette? Catfish was much to kind in calling that thing a bomb.


Hrrrrrrmmmmpf!
The correct term is Bomblet or submunition; a whole bunch of these make up a cluster bomb and having looked @ a thread catfish just posted I believe he was on the receiving end of one.


----------



## sspolv (Dec 26, 2005)

I'm soooooooo glad I'm a newbie. After seeing the cluster sent to Catfish, I'm thanking the stars and God that I'm a newbie...


----------



## Guitarman-S.T- (Jun 14, 2006)

DriftyGypsy said:


> Has anyone heard from Catfish today?


haha after that hit he wont be on here untill late LATE tonight. After a rush to the clinic... then a stop for another cooler....lets just say when he gets on...he may be a little tuckered out haha-
S.T-


----------



## Badkarma (May 26, 2006)

Badkarma said:


> So thats it? One measley little bombette? Catfish was much to kind in calling that thing a bomb.


(open mouth insert foot) My bad!


----------



## CubanGerbil (May 31, 2006)




----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

I read a article about these weirdos!


----------

